# Update and advice



## deuce22 (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi.

I have been feeding Deuce raw food, for around 2 months now. He absolutely loves it and I feel much better knowing that I'm not feeding him the junk that is in the dry food he was having.

I've stopped feeding him the minced up food that I was first given and he seems to enjoy it a lot more.

I wanted some advice as the owner seems to have slightly different info that she is telling me. It could be down to the fact that she makes more profit on the minced food, I don't know.

I went to collect some food from her last week and tried to get enough to last 2 months. The bulk of the food that I got was Turkey necks, Chicken necks and Duck wings. This is what I plan to feed him for the majority of the time.
I also bought Liver, Heart, Kidney's, Lamb bones (with meat on) and beef chunks.

She questioned why I had so much Turkey necks, but didn't say anything about the amount of Liver and Kidney's I had. She said that I should only feed about 60g of Liver/Kidney per week, but I had ordered 8 kilos of the stuff. If it's only that little amount I have got about 2 years worth and that won't last that long.

I would like to know if feeding Turkey/Chicken necks and Duck wings as the main foods are OK and also what is the maximum amount of Offal I should feed.

Thanks.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I would think that its a lot of bone, how about some muscle meat? Just my opinion.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Bone should make up 10% of the diet so you do need more boneless meat. As for the organs 5% should be liver and 5% other organs. Since liver has fat soluble Vitamin A you don't want to overfeed it too much. You can feed the whole 10% organ as liver if you want but it is better to have variety.


----------



## deuce22 (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi Chocx2.

The Turkey and chicken necks look like they have quite a bit of meat on them. I also bought beef chunks, should I add some of that as well.

Hi kathylcsw,

My dog is 25 Kilos, so I am feeding him 500g (2%). 10% of Offal over the week would be 350g.

The owner where I buy the food said 60g over the week. Have I got this wrong or is her advice wrong.

Thanks.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

deuce22 said:


> Hi Chocx2.
> 
> The Turkey and chicken necks look like they have quite a bit of meat on them. I also bought beef chunks, should I add some of that as well.
> 
> ...


Since I am American I can't do the math for the metric system! All I can tell you is the percentages. PMR is 80% muscle meat, 10% bone and 10% organ with at least 5% being from liver. It is easier to balance that over the entire week rather than daily. For my dogs I feed Lola 115g per day which is 805 grams per week. She gets 40g of liver and 40 g of kidney each week. I don't weigh out the bone I just judge by their poop. Buster needs bone in meals 3x per week and Lola gets them 2x per week. I hope this helps.


----------



## deuce22 (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi kathylcsw.

The calculations that you gave tell's me that mine were right.

I give him 500g daily, 3.5 Kilos per week, 350g Offal per week.

I would like to know that I am feeding him the correct ratio of food as I don't won't to cause him any problems. The whole point of changing to this way, was for it to be beneficial to him.

I"ve just re-read the start guide on the Prey model raw site and it gives you an 8 week layout of what to feed.

I'm not 100% sure, but I don't think that the ratio of a chicken quarter or pork ribs is 80% meat and 10% bone. Should extra meat be added to make up the percentages.

I also just read that Turkey necks are mostly bone, but I was told by someone else that this should be a staple food each day.

I'm guessing that theres a lot more involved with the preparation than just putting a few different pieces into a bowl.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I honestly don't figure out exactly how much bone. I just go by poop. If it is too hard I reduce bone and if it is too soft I increase bone. My dogs need different percentages of bone. Buster needs much more than Lola does or his poop gets very soft. If she gets too much she gets sandy poop. I try to look at their poops more days than not. Neither of mine need bone in every meal. Buster has alternating bone in and boneless meals. Lola gets 2 boneless meals to each bone in meals and that is still too much bone sometimes. For bone I use chicken legs, chicken thighs, fish, and turkey neck primarily. I also give them both 1 egg with shell per week and shell is kind of like bone.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

deuce22 said:


> Hi Chocx2.
> 
> The Turkey and chicken necks look like they have quite a bit of meat on them. I also bought beef chunks, should I add some of that as well.


Even with a generous amount of meat, a turkey neck and chicken neck is almost entirely bone....You need _substantially_ more boneless meat. I don't have any idea how large your dog is and I do not know the metric system either...so all those grams and kilos are throwing me off.

Anyway, a turkey neck is extremely bone heavy and IMO needn't be a daily staple!!! You should be feeding way more meat than bone.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

More boneless meat is very important but you dont want to rush it. Heart is a great source of boneless meat. Maybe ask if your supplier as any available. It's very rich so add it in slowly. 

Eventually you'll want to get to the point of feeding mostly meat, some bone and some organ. I wouldn't worry too much about exact calculations as balance is achieved over time. 

All that said some dogs just can't handle more meat and less bone.


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

If you are feeding 500g a day then yes you need more then 60g a week. Also i would add more boneless chunks of meat in, try and get whole tripe and things like that. 

Where abouts are you someone might be able to help you find more variety


----------



## deuce22 (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks guy's for all the help.

I'm glad I'm asking questions now as I thought what I was doing was right. The last thing I want to do is cause my dog problems.

pogo.

I am from South Wales. I have been using a supplier in Abergavenny. She also sells a lot of the minced foods and I was thinking of going back to using that daily and adding some bone in meat now and again. I would prefer not to feed him the minced food, but I've got to make sure I'm doing it correctly.

Does each meal have to have all the correct ratios or can I split between the Morning and Evening meals.

I could feed him bone in meat for meal 1 and lean meat and Offal for meal 2 each day.

I have looked at all the different types of raw foods and there is nothing that has the correct ratio of bone to meat in one food. Even Chicken quarters which seem to have a lot of meat on them are still around 50/50 meat to bone.

The only other way is for me to prepare it in portions. 

Thanks.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

deuce22 said:


> Thanks guy's for all the help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly. This is why many raw feeders, including myself, will feed one bone heavy meal followed by one (or more, depending on your dog) boneless meal.


----------



## deuce22 (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks very much BrownieM.

I'm getting a lot of different advice from person to person.

I think I'll do as you say and feed 2 different meals per day.

Thank you.


----------



## Kayota (Jul 21, 2012)

I just kind of guesstimate how much bone is in stuff and portion accordingly.


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

deuce22 said:


> Thanks guy's for all the help.
> 
> I'm glad I'm asking questions now as I thought what I was doing was right. The last thing I want to do is cause my dog problems.
> 
> ...


Well i'm from sheffield and i get most of my food from durham animal feeds as they have the biggest selection of just about any supplier in the UK they do deliver to most places to.

Well i don't feed minced food, I feed once a day and it's a bit of bone and meat. Once a week they get one big meal of offal


----------



## deuce22 (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi pogo.

I've just had a look at Durham animal feeds and they don't list my area for delivery.

The supplier I am using does have a good enough variety and now that I know I can feed two different meal per day, it does make it a lot easier.

I'll go with what BrownieM suggests of one bone heavy meal followed by a Meat and Offal meal.

Thanks all.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

deuce22 said:


> Hi pogo.
> 
> I've just had a look at Durham animal feeds and they don't list my area for delivery.
> 
> ...


I always feed organ meat with bone-in meals, not with boneless meals.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Don't forget to check if that lady's minced meat has ground up bone in it. I know some of the premade raw foods here are actually quite bone heavy.


----------

